# Let's clos'er up folks. Oldest pre-human revealed



## D. Paul (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2009/10/02/MNAQ19TAD8.DTL

Time to close up shop, everybody. It's been a pleasure but we'll have to join the truly relevant forums from now on. You will be assimilated.


----------



## Gord (Oct 3, 2009)

> *GEN:26* Then God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness. And let them have dominion over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the heavens and over the livestock and over all the earth and over every creeping thing that creeps on the earth.
> *27* So God created man in his own image,
> in the image of God he created him;
> male and female he created them.
> ...


4.5 million years !! *REALLY??*


----------



## Gord (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL, I missed the 'secret ingredient' in my "Mysteries of God" study.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 3, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> Oldest pre-human revealed
> 
> Time to close up shop, everybody. It's been a pleasure but we'll have to join the truly relevant forums from now on. You will be assimilated.



This is a gem of a quote:

"It shows that the last common ancestor with chimps didn't look like a chimp, or a human, or some funny thing in between"- Penn State University paleontologist Alan Walker 

 

Oldest "Human" Skeleton Found--Disproves "Missing Link"

Meet ?Ardi? - Answers in Genesis


----------



## jawyman (Oct 3, 2009)

What saddens me more than anything is they would rather believe this:




than this, "In the beginning, God created..." This just proves how relevant the Gospel is today.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 3, 2009)

> ...scientists assembled and identified Ardi from only 125 *pieces* they confirmed were hers.



Isn't it amazing how they can tell so much from so little. Now that's what I call faith.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 3, 2009)

jawyman said:


> What saddens me more than anything is they would rather believe this:
> 
> 
> 
> than this, "In the beginning, God created..." This just proves how relevant the Gospel is today.



Hey, it IS TRUE! She looks just like some of my cousins.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 3, 2009)

More evidence of chimp-like human ancestors found. Scientists go ape!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 3, 2009)

And people think us Creationists are odd.


----------



## jawyman (Oct 3, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> > What saddens me more than anything is they would rather believe this:
> ...



 Dennis, that is just harsh. You know her cousin had to take her to the prom.

-----Added 10/3/2009 at 02:16:30 EST-----



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> And people think us Creationists are odd.



It really is incredible to me that the Darwinist would rather try to convince people of Sasquatch and space aliens than accept the truth of the existence of the True and Living God.

-----Added 10/3/2009 at 02:17:22 EST-----



Poimen said:


> More evidence of chimp-like human ancestors found. Scientists go ape!



Great movie back in the day though.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 3, 2009)

To think that my idea of 'pair-bonding' with my wife is neither biblical or part of God's plan, but instead a development set in motion over 4 million years ago. Wow. I wonder what kinda people the frogs in our pond will be in a billion years...


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 3, 2009)

I _also_ immediately thought of Planet of the Apes when I saw this. 


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


Interesting how much exciting Darwinian material is coincidentally coming to light in this special year: 200 years since Darwin's birth and 150 years since the publication of the "Origin" 

The Darwinist snake-oil roadshow trundles on.


----------



## jason d (Oct 3, 2009)

Answers in Genesis put out a more extensive comment on this:

News to Note, October 3, 2009 - Answers in Genesis


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 3, 2009)

AiG rocks! They are some great folks.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 3, 2009)

Certain scientists belong to a professional society. It is called the *F*ederation of the * O*bsessive and *O*blivious *L*earning *S*quat.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Oct 3, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> Oldest pre-human revealed
> 
> Time to close up shop, everybody. It's been a pleasure but we'll have to join the truly relevant forums from now on. You will be assimilated.


Well ya have to give them evolutionist credit for one thing, they never give up.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Oct 3, 2009)

*So Easy Even a Caveman Can Believe It!*


----------

